# Male NUDE photography....



## ababysean

so studio owner has brought a few books in for me to set up a mini library in the waiting area.
A few of them are nude male photography books and I can not put them down!  :thumbup:
And not because I'm a female, but because the lighting and the expressions and wow! I love it!
Does anyone here photograph nudes?  Artistically?  Not pornish.


----------



## Blake.Oney

I have done some semi nude stuff, but I know about the lighting from design school. Had to draw nude models.

Link to one of the semi nude shots: http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakeoney/4448708020/

Female, not male, though.


----------

